# $50 of FREE Facebook advertising



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

Entrepreneur magazine has a $50 voucher for new users to try Facebook Ads. If you already use Facebook ads, make a new account or use a friends/relatives. You have to give your credit card info, but set the lifetime budget of the ad to $50 and add your coupon code. Just the cost of the magazine to get $50 worth of advertising. No hidden fees or costs if you set the budget to $50.

There is 4 partners in my company, so we bought four magazines for $10 and received $200 worth of advertising. I have noticed the coupon in the past three issues and they each expire 3 months after the dated issue. Just wanted to share the information.


----------



## mariomed (Mar 6, 2010)

This makes me wish I had partners! Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Newtb,

I had one of those ads in FastCompany a month or so ago, but couldn't get it to work because I already had an account. It never occured to me to make one under my wifes name! I guess that could work for my business FB page because she is an Admin also?

-Nick


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

You can use any account to make an ad for your business. If you want it to link back to your business page, use select the URL option and copy your facebook URL in the space provided. So yes, you can use or make new accounts to advertise with.


----------



## GarageCotton01 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great stuff, thanks for posting this.


----------



## Absolute Tshirts (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tip you can also find a google adwords one in Wiredpc that one is definately worth it's weight in gold I mean paper


----------

